# 1st post in this section -getting things off my chest/advice



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

My wife has stated she wanted a divorce,I got sick of all the divorce threats and told her go ahead then.
I have been advised to try the 180 but the only way I would consider staying with her is if we got some post nuptial agreement as she is too easy to mention divorce over any little thing

The only thing is my wife seems to be doing the 180 on me,in that she is always going and leaving the kids with me.
Which I don't mind but the only time I get to go out I go my BJJ class any other time I feel like I will miss the kids and it will go against me.

I am in the UK which is divorce capital of the world lol.
She is very vague whether she has been to a lawyer or not and at first she agreed that we would go through mediation butnow she has her family involved she is not talking about it.

I giving her money for petrol and she gets her child benefit but other than that I have stopped giving her money as are finances are not very good,
she works about 8 hours a week even though are kids are at school.
I have told her if she needs more money she should start working
But now her family are lending her money.She would not be short of money if she did not leave the house and drive off somewhere every day.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It's not the mother's child benefit, though, is it? It's for the benefit of the child.

You do need MC, I think. Relate is a good option in the UK.


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

she gave up on mc as they went to mush into her past and she did not enjoy it


----------

